# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Mojim suborkama

## vlatkapeno

Evo drage moje nakon dugog vremena praćenja svih vas , dobila sam potrebu biti uz vas i aktivno vam pomoći boriti se na vaše bebice . Iako ima svog predivnog vragoplana ponovo prolazim sve vezano uz MPO sa nmajkom svog kumćeta koja je trenutno u razmišljanju da ode u Maribor ili Austriju . 
Voljela bih se zaista što više aktivirati u ovom području s toga ne štedite me ako mogu bilo što napraviti tu sam . 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Pepita

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## vlatkapeno

Drage moje tu sam za vas , vi ste bile uz mene kada sam ja prolazila svoj trnovit put do toliko željenog sinka svog Jana-Renata . Majka mog kumćeta  i ja se znamo još od vrtića i sve smo dijelile i još uvijek dijelimo , kao seke . 
Bila mi je velika podrška u mojoj borbi toliko puta bi sa mnom plakala .Kaad sam joj javila da sam napokon trudna organizirala je feštu , partila me kroz cijelu trudnoću , bila je uz mene kad mi se dogodila nesreća ( pad u šaht ) .
Bila na krštenju mog sina . 
Evo ona sada prolazi moj put i ja sam uz nju . Da naravno i uz sve vas sam .   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Neka joj je sretno, po meni, bolje joj je ić u Maribor,nego u Austriju, imale smo na forumu curu iz Austrije koja se išla liječiti u Maribor.

----------


## vlatkapeno

ina 33 puno ti hvala , u soibotu bi se trebala vidjeti sa mojim kumćetom i nejzinom obitelji s obzirom da se mi redovito družimo pa ču imati malo više informacija od nej što se događa trenutno. 
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

